#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Гандавьюха по-русски  (есть перевод на английский)

## Shus

Что-то я забуксовал ...

По-английски перевод "Ghanavyūha" (в заголовке неверно) звучит как "Densely Arrayed [Realm]" или "Dense Array". 
Насколько я понимаю - это одна из высших сфер мира форм. 
Как это может звучать по-русски? 

Встречается и вот такой контекст "densely arrayed buddha-field of Akanishta". Ну и подобное ...

UPD:

ghana : [adj.] thick; solid; dense; compact. (nt.), a club; a hammer; a musical instrument played by striking. (m.), a cloud.

Vyūha [fr. vi+vah; see byūha] 1. heap, mass; massing or array, grouping of troops

----------


## Алик

Густонаселённый , не ?

----------


## Shus

> Густонаселённый , не ?


Спасибо за ответ. 
Возможно и так, буду думать.

----------


## Shus

Переводчик книги Кедруба Дже "Основы буддийских тантр" в отличии от меня не заморачивался и перевел Ghanavyuha как «плотный строй» (стр. 11).

----------


## Харуказе

Мир высокой плотности форм.

----------

Shus (13.11.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Мир высокой плотности форм.


Английские слова как бы на это намекают.

Но покопавшись, пришел к выводу, что это что-то типа "густой/плотной сети/матрицы", т.к. пишут, что это тоже самое, что lotus-womb realm из Аватамсаки - один миров Вайрочаны, который вроде как имеет вид матрицы густо заселенной разнообразными просветленными существами (и входит в систему таких же миров, перечень которых на полстраницы).

Похоже, что переводить не буду, на напишу просто "мир Ганавьюха" (или что нибудь подобное с упоминанием Вайрочаны).

----------


## Харуказе

Да,это последняя глава Аватамсаки (Гандавьюха сутра). Он не просто заселён существами,перед этой главой глава про сеть Индры. Т.е если очень коротко, то это что-то типа квантового/физического вакуума,являющего всё многообразие форм. Аканишта - чистая земля Вайрочаны,а дальше перечисление чистых земель. Мир Ганавьюха/мир Аканишта - наиболее близкий к оригиналу перевод.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да,это последняя глава Аватамсаки (Гандавьюха сутра). Он не просто заселён существами,перед этой главой глава про сеть Индры. Т.е если очень коротко, то это что-то типа квантового/физического вакуума,являющего всё многообразие форм. Аканишта - чистая земля Вайрочаны,а дальше перечисление чистых земель. Мир Ганавьюха/мир Аканишта - наиболее близкий к оригиналу перевод.


Гандавйуха(Gaṇḍavyūha) и Гханавйуха(Ghanavyūha) - это два разных слова(словосочетания) .

----------

Shus (14.11.2016), Сергей Хос (24.11.2018), Шуньяананда (24.11.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Gaṇḍavyūha = sdong po bkod pa. В ней говорится о путешествии Судханы.
Ghanavyūha = stug po bkod pa, синоним (или часть названия) Акаништхи. Это о "Сети Индры", "Мир непрерывного орнамента", Densely Arrayed Adornments переводят на английский.

Но путают их везде, в том числе и в Вики.

----------

Alex (25.04.2020), Shus (24.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2018), Шуньяананда (24.11.2018)

----------

